
Five countries hold 70% of world's last wildernesses - caymanjim
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2018/oct/31/five-countries-hold-70-of-worlds-last-wildernesses-map-reveals
======
caymanjim
Prior to reading this, I'd assumed the US would be among the five (spoiler: it
is). The map in the article doesn't seem to indicate any wilderness in the
continental US, though (it's all Alaska). I'm surprised, since we have large
swaths of land in the west that I'd consider wilderness. There are pockets in
the densely populated northeast that I'd consider wilderness as well.

I wonder what their criteria are?

